# Wiring help needed PLEASE



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2015)

Ok, I'm freaking lost!

I need to hook up the lights and horn in my Twin 40.  I know the horn and light work, I have tested them.  What wires go where?  I'm going to pick up a battery pack and hope to get this going tonight.  Can someone walk me though what goes where?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2015)

Coming to the front, there is a white, red and black wire.  The black is connected to the horn button, the white is on the switch and the red is just hanging around.  

In the back in the battery try, the red is screwed under the tray like a ground.  The black is in the horn and another black wire comes off the other side of the horn.  The white wire is just hanging around.


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2015)

Clean all the connections, and make sure the ground is good.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2015)

Can someone tell me what wires go where?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2015)

Mission accomplished...working light and horn


----------

